# Exciting new La Pav temperature stability mod!



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I just recently joined the La Pavoni Lever Machine Owners Facebook page. Some new developments were there that I hadn't seen before.

One involved the pre-millenniums adding a plug behind the group head and cutting a hole in the dipper tube to make the group head water heated instead of steam heated.

https://www.home-barista.com/repairs/heat-control-of-1984-la-pavoni-professional-t40936-40.html

As a side note....IMS SCREENS AND BASKETS FOR LA PAV! YAY!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

good find - but I'm not exactly sure why this mod would bring hot water into the group to heat it in a way that was different to the standard dipper tube, I'm guessing its because it has a bigger exit route and the pipe extends further?

the solution they use would be neater and easier if they used a small threaded copper tube inserted into the inner face of the syphon -

its got me thinking anyway!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

From what I understand, the plug seals the group head neck from steam, and a handle pump fills the area with water due to the hole on the dipper tube.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just found out about the brew pressure gauge from the same thread. Amazing stuff.


----------

